# Do i use trolling lead for mahi trolling



## wahoowacker04 (Jun 12, 2018)

Trolling lead for ballyhoo mahi trolling? what size?


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

no.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

wahoowacker04 said:


> Trolling lead for ballyhoo mahi trolling? what size?


No sir! Please don't. (IMO)The only reason you would really ever want to use a trolling lead is when you want to high speed troll to keep your baits in the water at a higher speed. 

We use lures such as my Fury lure which is already heavy enough (11oz) to get you deeper in the column at normal speeds (7-8knits) 

Most of our mahi come from my Orion, Hustler, or Thunderjet. We on ocassion catch a big Bull on a Poseidon or VooDoo but it's mostly a smaller lure. 

Check out Tailwalkerlures.com and look at the Orion lure. That would be my first choice for a mahi.


----------

